

What's next in this number series? - hermannj314
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/310276/whats-next-in-this-number-series

======
hermannj314
I liked this particular answer, <http://math.stackexchange.com/a/310450>

Quote: _it should be noted that there are an uncountably infinite number of
"correct" answers which can be attained from 4th-degree polynomials_

